# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) طلبات : ل مشكلة تعريف جهاز mtk

## basharadd

السلام عليكم اخواني عندي جهاز ايفون MTK 6589 i7   حاولت بكل الطرق تعريفه بشكل كامل على المبيوتر ولم استطيع هل من حل رجاءا

----------


## saeed022

also required MTP USB DRIVER problem ,, please help

----------


## Taziben

MERCIIII AKHOUYA

----------

